# project: 2004 350Z(3fiddyz)



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

~~THE CAR~~
--2004 350z 6 speed
sitting in my driveway,notice the sexy matte black civic hatch.











































Ok well this is not my car, but I may have one in a year or so....this is my mechanics.....not that my daily driver is a POS but I love to do everything myself or have someone show me.....note the DIY audio FORUM membership!
Plus he is a good guy....so I assisted him in locating ideal equipment and I built his wheel well area up so that we could conceal the following.....
~~HIDDEN ITEMS IN THE SPARE TIRE WHEEL WELL~~
--ALPINE TYPE R DUAL 2 ohm 10" woofer
--sealed 1 cube box for the type R
--MA audio( I know,I know and believe me I have told him a nuber o times that this HAS to be updated asap!!!!) 4 channel amplifier
--2 TS-C720PRS XOVERS

~~other features in the system~~
--a fully passive pioneer TS-C720PRS component set(TEH SEXEE!!)
--NAVONE 4ch LOC
--STOCK HU (ofcourse what else would you need the LOC for)
--knu konceptz wire used throughout system
--and speakers and tweeters where mounted in the stock factory locations.
--also the doors and rear were fully deaden......the door where RAMMAT, and the wheel well got some liquid black EDEAD and some left over RAMMAT over it(I LOVE OVERKILL!!!!)

Well I stay pretty busy, and he is very capable so I just pointed him in the right direction with the running of the wires(which I hat doing, it is the unloved bastard child of car audio!!!) AND also with deadening the doors which took him about 6 hrs per door ( that is way I let him do it)After all the wires were ran to the ass end of the car and the compnonets were installed i took over from there......

****NOTE**** 
THIS IS NOT A "HOW TO"
THIS IS HOWEVER A " HOW i DECIDED TO GO ABOUT IT" WHICH CAN BE VERY DIFFERENT AT IMES SO IF ANYONE SEES THAT I EIRED OFF OF THE"HOW TO" A BIT TO FAR PLEASE POINT IT OUT WITH A OH SO POLITE "EXCUSS ME BUT YOU ****ED UP WITH ______, AND THIS IS THE CORRECT WAY TO DO THAT *******!"
THANKS YOU!

So now on to pictures because reading blows!!!!

***2nd NOTE*** I only did the wheel well so I do not have pics of the components. ONLY THE WHEEL WELL UNTIL FURTHER NOTED.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Well as I said before my mechanic helped me along by doing alot of things on his own with my tips and assistant by phone or a quick visit, well one thing that i had no idea that he was going to do himself was well......
















we went to a car paint supply store and picked up the glass and the resin, but I had no idea he was going to try his hand at it until I saw this in the trunk/wheel well area and thought to myself...WTF!?....then I said I dont know if I can se this but I will see if i can repair it a bit for use(which I did not!) it was his first time and he was excited to try it......and he just pliad the full pack of mat inthe well and pour a gallon of resin on it and wallaa!! and jeffro cereal bowl to toxic to eat out of.....more pics of it....
















hey I guess we all have to start somewhere......
also the ensolite in the rear that he taped over would not allow the BLUE painters tape to undo from it so even no when you take everything out of the wheel well there is a bout 2 rolls of blue painters tape still there......note that was his doing!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

OK I have a huge problem with stopping once I start a project and rememebrring to take pictures so this one pics up with thee wheel well being roughly laid out in MDF like structures.LOL ntice the blue painters tape.....it is in there for the long haul......lol
test fitting the amplifier try and xover panels.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

The pouring of the fiberglass bottom and then stiffen with a fiberglass filler after about 6 layers of matt...


























Now on to building the flush mount top for the woofer box.....I first got a good layout of the trunk from the stock trunk carpet.......I then with blue painters tape marked out my box on the stock carpet so that the top would fit perfectly to whats underneath it, which is the base of the box itself.








from this I was able to pen point the top of the box so that it could be used in cover the floor up also.

****WOOFER HOLES WHERE CUT USING A JIG SAW****











***NOTE THIS IS MY FIRST WHEEL WELL INSTALL AS WELL AS MY FIRST INVERTED WOOFER INSTALL****

this is what it looks like test fitting the woofer and the new MDF floor/cover panels.

























so far so good i think.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I then move onto carpet...i carpet the MDF panels,EVEN THOUGH THEY WILL BE COVERED BY THE STOCK TRUNK LINER, just for the nice look over all and a good peice of mine when the truck liner is removed.....but first I painted the flush mount of the woofer enclouser just incase carpet misses something...I also added ensolite where the woofer screws to the box just for that added seal.
























woofer box gets some carpet.








test fit after carpet....nice and snug.....where I had to hammer it down with my palm of my hand a bit.



















everything else gets some carpet and then back into the trunk.








the blue tap is so i know where my holes are drilled for wires.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

carpeted covers without woofer.....
















with carpet ...after i cut up the first OEM trunk liner that goes down befor ehte nicer plusher one......
nice cut if I may say so!!!
















and then I move onto to cut up the factory ,nice,plush carpet picture earlier....

BEFORE(notice the "Z" emblem!)








AFTER(no "Z"!)










amplifier in and wired








fully cover without the stock carpet








and then fully carpeted with out the amplifier cover on.












AS YOU MAY BE ABLE TO TELL IT STILL NEEDS TO HAVE THE MOULDING SNAPPED BACK IN PLACE , SO i WILL HAVE FULLY FINISHED PICS WHEN THIS HAPPENS.....ALSO I AM NOT HAPPY WITH THE WAY THE ma AMPLIFIER IS PUSHING THE type R SO THAT WILL ONLY DO COMPONENT DUTY AND A SECOND AMPLIFIER WILL BE ADDED BELOW THE MA AUDIOS AMPLIFIER TRAY.

SURPRISINGLY THE MA amplifier is decent on the PRS comps and they sound AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

TOTAL LABOR TIME ON THE REAR AREA ....roughly 21 hours.....

EDIT the woofer had to be inverted due to the depth of the box itself....I was only able to get 5.5" on depth so the wooofer had to be inverted....I am not one to invert my woofer but i guess if you have to , you just have to........opinions and tips are welcomed!


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

What's wrong with the MA amp? If it have enough clean power for your needs and no noises I don't see the need to change IMO... But that's just me.

Leo


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

300Z said:


> What's wrong with the MA amp? If it have enough clean power for your needs and no noises I don't see the need to change IMO... But that's just me.
> 
> Leo


its is just not doing the woofer justice....I want a little head room, and I do not have it from that amplifier so i will me adding a crossfire 1000D to the woofer.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

hey man looks like you've been hard at work! looks good.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

you have any finished pics? I didnt notice any wire management. Any reason why you skimped out on the sound deadening? those little pieces you placed in the trunk area arent goung to help much with a type R. The build looks good though.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> you have any finished pics? I didnt notice any wire management. Any reason why you skimped out on the sound deadening? those little pieces you placed in the trunk area arent goung to help much with a type R. The build looks good though.


He did the deadening and he still has half a roll or so....and he is not finished with it just got burnt out on it and complained of cut up fingers due to the foil backing on the deadening......again thi trim is not yet on and I will get some full finished pics when fully restored.....I only did the wheel well and carpet everything else he is doing.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ok well I fixed the woofer....or better yet the "lacking off" the woofer.....I installed a hollywood soundlabs HV600.2 that I had laying around in the shop collecting dust(saw dust).....it claims 400-500rms 4 ohm mono.....I am not sure what it is actually doing but at less than half gain it added a much needed KICK DRUM into the music very nicely... I also crossed the tweeters over on the xover to +3db.....was a little harsh flat but that is now fixed and sounds amazing....I also let him know that tomorrow he has to get the rest of the panles back on so I could get somemore pics.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

take a picture of the front of the subwoofer, id like to see how you managed the subwoofer out wire.

have you seen the Superior Sound Saleen mustang? Same install with a 2006 XXX, and they used one of the mounting holes to poke thorugh to the box. looked really, really cool.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> *take a picture of the front of the subwoofer, id like to see how you managed the subwoofer out wire.
> *
> have you seen the Superior Sound Saleen mustang? Same install with a 2006 XXX, and they used one of the mounting holes to poke thorugh to the box. looked really, really cool.


you can get the idea from this picture ....actually once that plush truck liner goes over the woofer it is some what unnoticable.....or as about unnoticable as it can be having a wire come uot of the box......here a pic without the woofer to see how I ran it out....
























ill get a better pic of the woofer end from the front once he gets the molding back in. Notice the ensolite that was laid to help insure a good seal......I drilled the hole for the wire about 1" back from the ring to prevent cracking/spliting.

this one does not show the wire connected but does show where a wired it for a 4 ohm load.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

definitely wanted to check it out all in place, I saw the unloaded pic. One of the big reasons I wanted to see a loaded pic!

heres the ported XXX:











and pre-tucked vinyl:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn that is one thing Alpine did do right was conviently locate the terminals close to each other to prevent the above clusterfuck of wires(I mean that in a positive way)......but coming throught the screw mounting hole would have been possible but I wanted it to help with holding the seal.....did planet audio sponscer the mustang...if not why not a beter amplifier?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

the dealer was a PA distributor. And frankly, the shop's work speaks for itself, sonically and aesthetically. the PA's work pretty darn well!

and thats another reason id love to see your wiring job in-situ. You immediately picked out the one major issue with the wiring job here. (And I don't mean it in a positive way!)

Frankly, I want to see your version to see how it can be done better.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> the dealer was a PA distributor. And frankly, the shop's work speaks for itself, sonically and aesthetically. the PA's work pretty darn well!
> 
> and thats another reason id love to see your wiring job in-situ. You immediately picked out the one major issue with the wiring job here. (And I don't mean it in a positive way!)
> 
> Frankly, I want to see your version to see how it can be done better.


no problem but the alpine is set up a little different from the XXX....alpine offeres the sub terminals right next to each other on the rear of the woofer....as opposed to the XXX which has the terminials on set per side....which when it comes to cosmetics is a disadvantge....I believe on the XXX I would have just made two sperate strands going to the termainls, one on each side.....avoiding the whole cluster of wires....wires would have exited the box in two different areas but I would have cleaned it up somehow. 

Also with the PA I ahve actually used their stuff in the past with success besides a noisey EQ.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Well he has finally got the trim back on....and I got some wire pics for Rabbit....he decided to electric tape the exposed wire and when I seen he did that I patted him on the hand and told him to get some of the tech =loom he wanted to cover up the gold wire......but anyways here they go......

















































this will be cleaned up....but still looks better thann that XXX.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That looks nice bro.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Update and some more glassing......

We replaced the Stock tweeters with the PRS tweeters and then swapped them for the 30mm Max fi tweeters(NoW I need a set for my car!!!HINT,HINT!)

Sounds much smoother almost effortless if you will.

lets begin.

Extended stock hole so i can mount the tweeter from behind.....mounted up the Max fi ring.

















stretched some grill cloth
















I then resin the grill cloth and then reinforce the grill cloth with fiberglass mat to provide a stiffer surface.
























Now my favorite part........ 
sand ,fill,sand,fill,sand ,fill








now time for some vinyl and back mount the tweeter into the pod.
















...........and then mounted into the car.......looks so much better than factory.

















......he is running the set active now off of a PDX4.100 and with the help of the RF 360.2 off of the stock HU....sounds nice.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

What type of vinyl is that and where can it be bought? What adhesive did you use? I'm doing pods also and that looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow those pods are huge.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

dallasneon said:


> What type of vinyl is that and where can it be bought? What adhesive did you use?


X2...that vinyl looks nice. 

Great job on the pods!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

That looks great man. Nice work.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Ditto... Looks great.. can I send my a-pillar pods to you to finish them for me


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

looks like vinyl that you can get at joann fabrics. 

looks good btw.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks guys......yup Jo ann fabric for the win....about 14 bucks per yard. I 

and yes you can send me your pillars and what ever is going in them as well as some pics of where it is going to insure clearance issues.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Sweet pods. Good job!


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

I definately like those pods. I hope my a-pillar tweet mods turn out that good...


----------

